# Help!!! Copper keeps biting himself.



## Copper's Mama (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know if anybody has experienced this; but Copper has been biting his wee wee and it seems like he's just knawing on it. He's not licking it; he's biting it. I don't know if it's irritated from something. Sometimes he lets out a little whine or whimper when he's biting it too. He's been going potty ok and no problems or anything out of the norm. This has only started the last couple of days. 

There were a couple times that I wiped him with a paper towel after he got done going potty to dry him; so I don't know if maybe that's made him irritated in that area. 

Any input would be much appreciated! 

Thanks again.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

possibly fleas or allergies-tis the season  maybe try giving him a good scrub down in the bath or I know you can get an allergy shot or pill (not sure which one) at the vet.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

*chewing*

A little licking is normal, but biting and whining like he hurts might need a vet's attention.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

I'd get a vet check. Dogs can gnaw and chew parts of themselves purely through "something in their head" as my vet used to say lol. But it's usually, boredom, allergic reaction, infection, irritation, pain, abnormalities (which often cause an iritation) etc. But with the wimpering and excessive attention he's most likely trying to tell you something. I think we can ask any male and they'll say that they'd want that checking out, seeing as where it is :coolwink: Good luck!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I would also say go to the vet. 
Hope evrything well be ok Please let us know.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Not sure how old Cooper is but here are some reasons why a male will "overly interact" with his penis.

Fascination: Young unaltered males who are just started to get the sensations in their penis will be overly enthusiastic about it. They will vigorously lick and even chew, gnaw and bite at it. They are doing these things for the sensation and the whining and whimpering is usually out of frustration more than pain. 

Geddy is in this phase right now. He will play with his penis for hours every day. You cannot stop him. If you do - he will just move and go somewhere else to do it. We know it is a phase so we ignore it - not to draw more attention to the behavior.

A dog may also exhibit this behavior if there is an irritant present. This could be hairs, fibres, infection etc etc etc. So the best thing to do is examine his penis. Is is overly red? Does the area feel extra warm to the touch? Is there any sign of discharge?

If you suspect that there is something there - get him to a vet to look at it. He may need the sheath flushed with saline or may need medication.


----------

